# !!!hyphy mud!!!



## mikeystrong (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone try this yet?


Hyphy Mud :Kali Muscle Pre-workout Drink (Make U Dangerous) - YouTube








Kali Muscle Have The Hodge twins Drink Hyphy Mud - YouTube








Kali Muscle Have POG & Big J to try Hyphy Mud - YouTube








When Bodybuilding Meets Strongman ft. Elliott Hulse & Kali Muscle - YouTube






    (@0:32)


----------



## Rory (Jul 4, 2013)

Nope an don't plan too


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 4, 2013)

lol nice. u take pre workout? I used to take shit like jaked3d and craze or shotgun but they all seem to make my stomach feel like shit now, weather my gut is empty or I just ate. I haven't taken this either, it seems funny tho.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 4, 2013)

Thats prison shit....


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------

